# Extending signal of Comcast Xfinity SMCD3GNV



## Eazdad (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry in advance for not being very tech savvy and understanding a lot of what is posted here. I just moved in and had Comcast install their Xfinity cable tv and high speed Internet. I also had them set up the wireless network. They supplied the modem/router listed above. Everything works fine on the floor they put the modem/router on but one floor above in my office the signal is so weak I keep losing the Internet connection. I went to MicroCenter and they sold me an AmpedWireless repeater. In the office the repeater signal is strong but after I connect to it I can't get the Internet. Spoke to AmpedWireless support and we ran thru the whole thing. Finally he said it is not compatible with the Xfinity unit I had. Called Xfinity support to ask what brand repeater I needed and they had no information. Asked for a different model modem/router and they said this is the only one they supply. Thank you Comcast.
They sent their tech out. He said signal into house was strong and problem was material the house was made of was blocking the signal upstairs. Asked for what brand repeater to use that was compatible and he told me Apple. Went to buy it and found out I needed Apple computer to set up and I have a Dell so that solution is out. Does anyone know of a brand of repeater (or other option) a tech idiot can set upthat will work with this Xfinity unit. If not, do I need Comcast to pull this unit, just give me a modem and then have a separate company come set up a wireless network in my house? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Gosh, didn't think this was going to be so difficult.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

A couple items, first we need to see some background info to get a clear picture... see the pre-posting requirements, and a Xirrus screen shot of both near the current router, and also upstairs where the signal is bad...

Second, regardless of wireless repeater or other gear you get, just like your PC it must be able to hear the signal to repeat it. Likely when you connected to the Amped repeater, as you say the signal was strong, but it could not here the Xfinity box and so had nothing to repeat.

It also may not be the house materials, there could be a neighbor on an adjacent channel or such that while close to the router its OK, but upstairs there is to much interference. The Xirrus screen shots will tell us.

Once we see how your setup, we can recommend some options. Thanks!


----------



## Eazdad (Aug 14, 2012)

Again I apologize for my lack of knowledge. I don't know what a Xirrus screen shot is, how to send one or what you want view of. All I know is that half the time my laptop in the upstairs in the office can't connect to the Internet while the same laptop when on the first floor where the modem/router is, always can. When I look at available networks to connect to, my Home network has 2 bars of signal strength upstairs and 5 bars downstairs. 
I also tried connecting to the Amped Wireless repeater network signal both upstairs in the office and a foot away from the modem/router. In either location it has 5 bars of signal strength and the computer connects easily. However in neither location was I able to connect to the Internet when on this network. 
I get the same problems using a desktop or an IPAD so it is not the laptop. I also went over the install of the Amped Wireless repeater with the tech guy over the phone so I know that was set up properly. Any other info I can supply you or if you need the Xirrus screen shot could you tell me how to get that to you. 
Nearest neighbor is across the street. I have at least 200 yards of woods behind and to the side of my house.
Thanks very much.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, in the reply above I provided a link to the pre-posting requirements. There are step by step instructions on how to obtain the info we need to assist.

Here is the direct URL ==> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------

